# oil leaking



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

oil problem at oil pan or transmission?.....i got an oil change 150miles ago so i think its coming from the back of the oilpan, he said the gasket seal is bad and the oil is dripping from the side of the oil pan to the bottom because its not coming from the plug + dripping oil is fresh oil. MY Friend oil me it could be my transmission fluid any way to check?


----------



## tim_j (Jul 30, 2010)

jack the car up and find..
maybe you have to clean up the oily mess, drive a little and check again to pinpoint the problem.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i jacked it up and i see its coming from the back of the oil pan from the gasket betweeen the pan...not the plug where it geta drained...is changing this gasket hard..? for a diy?


----------



## tim_j (Jul 30, 2010)

its not that hard, at first drain the oil out then you unscrew the oil pan, clean the edges and fit the new gasket.
tighten al the bolts even.
are you shure the oil pan is straight, not dented/bended?

what type of oil went in?


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

Does your car have a turbo?? Is it a hybrid oil pan?... If so the very bottom steel section is easy to replace but the upper aluminum section requires a little more tools & patience :banghead:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

mobile1 5w-30...i feel like i am wasting it lol...i had a rough idle again today to i checked and it was low...i added a whole quart and it was still not full...i doubt its cracked because its leaking from the up exactly where the gasket is so i really hope changing the gasket will do the job


----------

